# Does anyone train their own horses?



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

i trained my own horse but for about half a year i had a trainer for me not so much for the horse but she helped me know when to correct him.. but then i had to quit lessons and just ride occasionally then i started teaching him western again and i say if a horse is trained to do something you want to start back up and you just have to condition them then go for it but if you are starting from scratch i would say either get a trainer or read ALOT of books.. it is alot of work to do any type of training by yourself but let me just say it is way worth it, it builds the bond you have with your horse and the horse comes to trust you more... good luck!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that there are a lot of variables here. Horses are huge animals and even the nicest ones can harm you (even unintentionally). Unless you have a lot of experience with horses I'd not want to train my own horse. Our horse is boarded with our trainer and he's teaching us how to train him. 

You can learn a lot of things from books. I think you can certainly add to knowledge you already have but there are so many things about horses that are best learned by seeing them in person. Some of the differences are very subtle and an experienced trainer would be best.

We found our trainer by asking around. He has a wonderful reputation in our area. He knows us, what we needed, and understands horses.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've trained 3 horses from birth to 2 years old. Never saddle broke one but plan to give it a shot this spring. 
Baby's are easy and not nearly as dangerous as a full grown horse. I bought a video by Clinton Anderson about getting them from birth to saddle breaking. I have 2 near 3 year olds I've started getting used to a saddle and they are doing well, but I'm not sure if I want to be the first one on their back. I have a trainer lined up if I chicken out :lol:
I sold my first baby when she was 2. The folks I sold her to have young children that can crawl all over her and ride her bare back from the day I dropped her off. When I knew she was to be a kids horse I made sure she was used to being touched all over, tail pulled and what ever else I could think of before I let her go. They ride her all over with just a halter and rein so I must have done something right :shock: I have no other training other than watching the videos and reading anything I can on the subject.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I've trained 3 horses from birth to 2 years old. Never saddle broke one but plan to give it a shot this spring.
> Baby's are easy and not nearly as dangerous as a full grown horse. I bought a video by Clinton Anderson about getting them from birth to saddle breaking. I have 2 near 3 year olds I've started getting used to a saddle and they are doing well, but I'm not sure if I want to be the first one on their back. I have a trainer lined up if I chicken out :lol:
> I sold my first baby when she was 2. The folks I sold her to have young children that can crawl all over her and ride her bare back from the day I dropped her off. When I knew she was to be a kids horse I made sure she was used to being touched all over, tail pulled and what ever else I could think of before I let her go. They ride her all over with just a halter and rein so I must have done something right :shock: I have no other training other than watching the videos and reading anything I can on the subject.


 
That is awesome to hear! I want to be able to ride bare back! I've always wanted a baby so he/she can grow up with us! I'm kind of scared getting an older one because you never know exactly how they were treated or trained. But we are getting the babies momma and she's 6 years old. No one has rode her since she's pregnant and had the babies so I'm not sure how she is.

I'm excited to learn all this! I learn better from trial and error then I do having someone teach me. I plan to read a lot of books and take a look at the videos as well though


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I got my mare as a greenbroke 6-7 year old... so I guess I pretty much trained her, and I was pretty 'green' myself. 

My colt, he's turning 3 this coming March... I've done all his work myself... The only help I've had since he was born has been books, computer articles, helpful hints my farrier gives me, and a few tips from a breeder who lives down the road. 
My colt was extremely easy to saddle train. Right now, even though he's only two and a half, if I felt like riding him all I have to do is go catch him and put the stuff on him and he's ready to go. He's safe enough that I let my younger cousins ride him every now and then and will put little kids on his back bareback and let them sit on him. I jump on him bareback with him in the pasture completely free and he's never attempted to buck or rear. Right now, he hasn't been ridden in a while and I only ride him once or twice a month (I found that he does much better being ridden only once in a while instead of for thirty consdecutive days)... But I'm not getting on him or letting anyone on him again until he's three. He can be a horse this winter. Lol.

If the colt or filly is handled correctly and confidently and has respect for their handlers, I think it'd be pretty easy to break them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It's great that you want to be part of everything that happens in your horses life. Being there and part of it really helps to build that first solid foundation for your relationship with a horse.
I've been training for a few years now and I started out on my own, but the reason why I'm really at where I am, is because I went with a reptuable trainer who really taught me a lot, and it's not something that you can get from reading or watching a video.
I would really reccomend finding a local trainer who is willing to work with you and your horses - to show you what to do, how and when to do it, what signs to look for in a horse in response to what you are doing, and how you should react to that response.
I'm not saying that books/videos aren't any good at all, but what if you horse responds completely different than what they've shown in the video or you've read in the book? Reacting negatively when you should postively or vice versa when you don't know what your horse is trying to say or tell you can lead to some serious disasters later or right away.
So, for the physical and metal safety of both you and your horse, I would really suggest getting some hands on work with you both. It's better than ANYTHING you can watch or read.
Congrats on the new horses, and I hope you enjoy them as much as any horse owner should.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I trained/am training my horse. I had someone who would help me out when I needed it, and he taught me a lot about training. I'd helped train horses before I got mine, but not all that much. For me, getting a trainer is not an option. I hardly have the money to pay board-I'm helping my parents with it, let alone paying for a trainer.

I was a very green rider when I started. It's taken so long because I had to learn how to really ride before I could really train him, even though I'd ridden for three years beforehand.

I say that if you're serious about horses, you have to train one eventually... But if you can, get some help along the way, whether they're training you how to train the horse, or they're on the horse.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Having only owned horses for a few years I had to learn how to train when I bought a then 3 year old. ( I was told he was five, but they fibbed! )

It was either that, or sell him after only owning him for two weeks, I was having such a time. :-(

I got busy and bought all the C Anderson dvd's and read and watched every RFDTV show there was. There wasn't as many trainers on RFD 3 years ago.

I did incorporate a trainer to help me canter him since I was too new at that and to help show me which leg aids to use when. 

But, then it was all me.

This horse is now 6 and is the best trained horse I have. I am pretty proud of all we have accomplished.

It does take commitment, consistency, and patience.

I lacked the last at times, it can be frustrating, but, soon learned that when I was getting frustrated, to just stop everything I was doing, take a breath and SMILE at my horse! Until I felt the frustration leave. I wouldn't do anything else with him till I was calm. Then I would do something he knew by heart to help him and me stay relaxed. 

It didn't take long for me to realize that if I was frustrated, so was my horse! Horses don't want to frustrate you, they are really trying to do what you want. It's up to us to find a way to make them understand without putting too much pressure on them.

If you can remember that, and to always stay safe, you will create a bond with your horse that nobody can take away! 

So yes, you can train a horse pretty good just by using dvd's. But, if you can use a trainer, all the better!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Horsegma said:


> *It does take commitment, consistency, and patience.*
> 
> I lacked the last at times, it can be frustrating, but, soon learned that when I was getting frustrated, to just stop everything I was doing, take a breath and SMILE at my horse! Until I felt the frustration leave. I wouldn't do anything else with him till I was calm. Then I would do something he knew by heart to help him and me stay relaxed.
> 
> ...


All true :lol: you should also have the time to commit to it. I don't work outside the home and my horses are right outside. My first baby I spent massive amounts of time with. The next 2 (they are 3 weeks apart in age) I have done the basics but decided to let them be horses more. 
Plan on being stepped on, run over, bit and kicked at. If you can maintain your calm, keep a clear head and not get angry or hurt to badly, your half way there :wink:

If you can find a local trainer by all means use him/her. Its not impossible to do it on your own though. If your planning on working your horse up to show or do some sort of higher trained events a trainer is probably very necessary. For the average family horse, a do it yourselfer can handle it. 
In my mind any horse needs lots of time spent with it. The younger the horse the shorter the memory so more time needs to be spent.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Due to being raised on a ranch growing up, it was left to us as kids to work with our own and learn as we (brothers and sisters) go. There was lots of figuring out what worked, and what didnt. As we grew up we participated in 4-H and FFA. When it came time to "venture out" and leave home, some of the first jobs I had was working on other larger ranches as a ranch hand.

Working with a variety of much older and more experienced hands and trainers, I picked up things that worked for me from each of them. It wasnt until information started becoming easier to get a hold of that I was able to start traveling and exploring different aspects of horsemanship. I started building my own collection of horses, working and training them, and even moved onto helping other locals. Things backed up a little as I got older and started a different career which took up a lot of my time.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Well thanks for all the information!

I work from home and we're moving to a house that I can the keep the horses at so I can spend all the time in the world with them if I wanted to  So theres no problem there.

I don't want to train for shows or anything I just want them for pleasure. Life as a military wife is stressful enough so showing would be a no go for now. I just love animals! I have six cats, two dogs, a cockatoo and two sugar gliders....horses were next on the list lol


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I train my own horses as well as train at a training facility for clients under a much more experienced trainer.

I can honestly say the WORST horses that come in for training are the ones who were "trained" by their owners who didn't have enough experience.
IMO, you can't read a book and go train a horse. A good training method comes from years of experience and knowing what to do next if something isn't working. This almost always requires a mentor in the beginning...someone who will push you enough to not hold your hand the whole time, but also knows when to step in and tell you what to do next if you just can't figure it out.

It's more than commitment, consistency, and patience. 
It's knowledge, experience, common sense, good timing, and knowing when to push or lay off. It's compassion, always being a step ahead, and alert because in training, ANYTHING can happen. It's being savvy enough to know when a horse is ready for it's first ride and knowing when the horse is in the perfect place to stop for the day. These are all things no one will learn from a book or watching a TV show.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I train my own horse out of lack of a trainer. My coach right now lives 3-4 hours away and occasionally does clinics. I am planning on trailering my horse and me to her as much as possible just to keep us on track.
I've trained 3 horses to third level dressage and one to 2'9 hunters doing basically the same thing though. I haven't had a consistent weekly lesson coach in about 2 years, and even then only for 4-6 months.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, I probably have some very badly trained horses but they are good enough for me. Me myself and I are all I have so it has to be good enough. Call me a bad horse owner but I figure it 4 horses that aren't being eaten, beaten or badly cared for.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I can see if you do dressage or other showing then yes a trainer may be needed but for pleasure and trails I didn't think it would hurt. The place where I leased had a ton of people that were trainers and around horses their whole lives and I watched and learned a lot from them. The horse I was leasing was basically at square one because the guy who owned him bought him and never rode him because he was afraid of him! This was a Master Seargant Marine, tough huh? But I learned a lot just from leasing him and he was such a stubborn brat! He came a long way and it broke my heart to let him go. The guy was moving back to his home state and took the horse with him. It upsets me because I know he was just going to let the horse go again and not pay any attention to him.

So I'm not completely oblivious to everything


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think as long as you are willing to stop and seek help when you are stuck you'll be fine. Its those that just stumble along without seeking information or assistance when needed that end up in a mess. Or worse end up selling the horse to some unsuspecting person who then ends up selling the horse to another unsuspecting person etc. etc. until the horse ends up at the slaughter house because it couldn't be trained or was trained badly enough to be dangerous. 
Its good to have friends. I have one who trains horses for a living. Thank God she doesn't mind when I call to pick her brains :lol:
I asked her to finish green breaking my babys. She told me she would help but I have to do it :shock::shock:
I have to retract my earlier statement. I guess I'm not totally alone.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry, I probably have some very badly trained horses but they are good enough for me. Me myself and I are all I have so it has to be good enough. Call me a bad horse owner but I figure it 4 horses that aren't being eaten, beaten or badly cared for.


Is this directed towards me?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Well...yes it was since this "I can honestly say the WORST horses that come in for training are the ones who were "trained" by their owners who didn't have enough experience." was directed towards me. 
I didn't mean to offend you, sorry if I did. I was just defending myself.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Well...yes it was since this "I can honestly say the WORST horses that come in for training are the ones who were "trained" by their owners who didn't have enough experience." was directed towards me.
> I didn't mean to offend you, sorry if I did. I was just defending myself.


I wasn't directing that statement at anyone.
But it is true, and the key words there are _"who didn't have *enough experience*"_

You showed a perfect example of how this happens in post #17.
I doubt that you think a green rider should go out and train a green horse all by themselves.
I also doubt that you think any horse person should just go out and buy a baby without knowing exactly what they're getting into. Those are the EASIEST to mess up and I completely disagree with you when you say "babies are easy". :shock::-o


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I doubt that you think a green rider should go out and train a green horse all by themselves.


Definitely not! Gosh I'm glad we got that settled


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh I definitely will get help when I need it and like I said I do have a trainer lined up in VA when I move. We're not moving until February or March though so I wanted to start some things on my own here in NC so shes not deathly afraid of me when we go pick her up and take her with us on a 5 hour trip.

I'm the type of person who just gives up and sells an animal because I can't handle them. If that was the case I'd never have any! My animals all drive me crazy once in a while but I still love them no matter what

I hope I'm not causing any trouble, sorry if I am I didn't mean to I was just asking an honest question.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No problem, its all good :wink:


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

If your new to owning horses I would have recommended that you buy a horse that was already trained, but if you are going to buy a young one then I guess you are. 

I don't know what your experience is with horses, like if have ridden for years but never owned one or anything but I would cautious about what you do. 

I don't think training itself is very difficult at all. Although it does require a certain amount of basic knowledge, which you can get from books, but more than that it is important to know how to handle the situation if the horse does not do what was planned, which books cannot teach you. When you say a trainer do you mean someone who trains the horse, or who trains you to train the horse?

I bought a horse virtually untouched a few years ago and trained her myself without a trainer, but she was my third horse and i had worked with many others. Although she was pretty good as far as young horses go there were times where she did not do as planned, and she would freak out or get scared or just not understand. Horses can give lots of subtle cues that can be hard to recognise if you are not used to it, but its important to watch for them to know what is working with the horse and how they are going to react in the next few minutes. Books can teach you how to train a horse but not how to deal with the problems, because often your responses are impulse reactions or subconscious observations that you only learn through experience with horses. 

I don't think training is hard itself but if you are not experienced with horses then things can go wrong. I would think carefully about getting such a young and untrained horse, and think about getting something a bit older and more trained that you can learn with without worrying about having to teach the horse. If you do get the young horse, do read books and watch videos, try and attend clinics and keep a trainer near to help when you need. If you don't feel totally comfortable and confident about doing something then don't do it, seek help. 

Sorry if i didn't really help, I know a lot of people have replied and just wanted to note my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel very confident and comfortable with it! I have been around horses, riding, training with someone beside me helping me and I've leased horses. This will be my first own horse. I have a trainer that will do both train me and the horse but nothing will be done without me right there with them! I know books can't teach you everything and I don't expect them to but I know they do help and also not every trainer is going to know everything about the horse. every horse is different! So it won't just take one person to tell me exactly what is right for that horse. I'll be the one around the horse everyday and I'll be the one who sees how she reacts and what shes like, they wont. Thats why I wanted to do as much as I can on my own.

I'm also not stubborn and ignorant and I'm not afraid to admit when I need help so when I can't do anymore the trainer will be there to help! This is just for now until I can get up to VA. We won't be there until February or March and she's here with the previous owner so I want to do as much as I can now before taking her. I want her to get to know us.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I re- broke/ trained my 5 yr old mare. It's A LOT of work.. im still in the process really. It deff paid off after all the falls and heart breaks .. I was gonna send her to her a professional but everyone told me some not so nice things >.> After all teh work and bonding, the ups and quite a few downs we've really clicked together and I dont think i'd have it any other way. Shes brought me over a 2'9 jump before and with other horses I wouldnt go past 1 1/2ft. So That tells you I trust her enough  That was a one time thing to see what she could do. But last this...last? summer we were doing small 1-2ft courses. But now we've come back down to trot poles and small 6in-1ft to get her really trained in jumping.

I have to say taking a few lessons with her helped me A LOT cause they taught me how to control her gaits so on so forth. SO I recommend lessons if you want to train your horse yourself :]

sorry for the long story


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i learned how to train my own horses by watching rfdtv. i never really had anyone to go out there with me and help me. there are many diffrent trainers on there. like clinton anderson. i love his techniques and they really work. using pressure points is the best way to train a horse, but thats my opinion.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

He is also giving us both the momma and baby for $300 so I couldn't pass it up. The momma is 6 and shes good we'd just have to work with the baby.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

"Difficult" or not isn't really the question, Some people have it more than others. I have been training horses, ponies and minis, working with rescue horses, off track horses, wild mustangs, starting young horses, riding, driving etc.. for over 12 years and find it comes naturally to me. What I *cannot* do is give a riding lesson to save my hide! I do not have the patience for people but I can work with any horse. 

I did work under several riding instructors and just observed every little thing they did, every one does something different. I watched and decided what I liked, what I did not like, what would work for a quiet QH may not be the way to handle of OTTB. I read everything, I've watched different famous horse trainers and there different ways, Just soak up *everything* you can and then work with a horse. Don't be afraid to ask questions, always work from the ground up and remember every time you are with your horse, labeled "horse trainer" or not, you are either training or un-training your horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have trained many of my own horses. Right off hand, I can only think of 1 that ended up being quite a ways from a really good horse. He is sweet and bombproof but VERY hot (my fault). It is challenging to train a horse and if you are inexperienced, I would advise against it. Send them to a trainer who you know is good and just keep tabs on them. Most trainers won't mind if you come and try them out, ride your horse, and just see how things are going. Training your own horse is an incredible feeling, but there are lots of mistakes to be made. It was said on another thread a long time ago but most of the time it is correct. green + green = black and blue. Just be on the safe side for your horse and yourself and get some help to get them trained.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

lol. My father trains Quarter Horses for a living.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I know some exceptionally talented amateurs/beginners who train, and some well known professionals with so many years in horses that stink. Some of the worse retraining problems I ever had came from a so-called professional, so inexperience isn't going to mess up a horse by itself. My first horse I helped (and I don't mean watched from the corral rail, I did it with instruction) train, we were both green, and it is one of the things that helped me become the trainer I am now. My hubby has suggested many times that I do it professionally, but I would rather be a nurse so I don't hafta compromise my ideals about horses, as I mite hafta do if I am training and it is where my money is coming from. But I am pretty good, I have even got 2 people asking me what I would charge to saddle train their horses, they have been so impressed with what they have seen me do. (Well, one is a horse and one is a mule.) 

Now, granted I had help, but when I was training my first mare and still wet behind the ears I did have help, but I was also like 14 at the time. I think an adult with some experience (at least a year or two) with horses could handle it if they realise the dangers and consequences that can come from training, and they realise quickly when they are doin something wrong. You can be a better rider if aware of how to train. I had this horse no one could get to work for them, I got him to, and everyone was like 'you ride so well' but the fact was the horse was really just listening to me when he wouldn't listen to anyone else. 

I would never discourage a beginner trainer, glad I wasn't on the net when I started or I wudda been discouraged from doing it prolly. But I would highly recommend you read up (and watch dvds,too) everything you can, develop a support group of experienced trainers to help you, realise the risks, and have fun.

Best of luck, and happy trails!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

New_image said:


> "Difficult" or not isn't really the question, Some people have it more than others. I have been training horses, ponies and minis, working with rescue horses, off track horses, wild mustangs, starting young horses, riding, driving etc.. for over 12 years and find it comes naturally to me. What I *cannot* do is give a riding lesson to save my hide! I do not have the patience for people but I can work with any horse.
> 
> I did work under several riding instructors and just observed every little thing they did, every one does something different. I watched and decided what I liked, what I did not like, what would work for a quiet QH may not be the way to handle of OTTB. I read everything, I've watched different famous horse trainers and there different ways, Just soak up *everything* you can and then work with a horse. Don't be afraid to ask questions, always work from the ground up and remember every time you are with your horse, labeled "horse trainer" or not, you are either training or un-training your horse!


Can I get an AMEN! This was a most awesome post.

And I LOVE that avatar!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

When I bought Athena she was barely considered broke.
I basically taught her everything she knows now, and she's perfect in my opinion. :wink: She may not win the olympics or the nationals, but she can do everything I want her to do and more. I'm always willing to take lessons from any (english) trainer with her (even if it's just one lesson) because I always run out of things to do with her and I'm afraid she gets bored easily now. I remember when I first got her I wasn't happy with her being so green and taking her forever to mature, but now I kinda miss it.  
Training your own horse is great, but make sure you read TONS of books, get tons of advice, get a trainer, etc.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I train my own, and also train other peoples' horses when I have the time. 
I took riding lessons for 14 years... I think that helped a lot. Not to mention the countless books, TV programs (taken with a grain of salt), and videos are out there.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I became a trainer myself after i got my first horse. 
I've retrained an abused standardbred and taught him to canter and jump. I've also ridden many problem horses and can say I've ridden at least 50 different horses so far. I've taken a few lessons but have never actually had a trainer. 
I'll be going to college to get a degree in equine science
I also train for others


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> Training your own horse is great, but make sure you read TONS of books, get tons of advice, get a trainer, etc.


 lol
Ignore that. :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> I think an adult with some experience (at least a year or two) with horses could handle it if they realise the dangers and consequences that can come from training, and they realise quickly when they are doin something wrong. You can be a better rider if aware of how to train.


Exactly how it worked out for me. Started out riding as an adult and after 2 years picked up a 2 year old. Did all the training (and mistakes) myself from reading one single book that took me a year to understand it was so technical, but I managed and went all the way to GP. I had 3 lessons during the time I owned that horse but was lucky enough to get input from the judges I showed under.


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

First, congrats on the horses and the willingness to put the work into them that it takes to train them. I've been working with and training horses for over 13 years. My first horse was much less trained than I had been led to believe and I ended up doing more training with him than I had intended. Training your own animal is a great thing, but remember, alot can go wrong. I was very lucky, I had a father, uncles, aunts and friends who had worked around horses all their lives and could stand next to me and warn me when to back up or step in to grab him. You can read books all day and miss things like herd hierachy and where you fit in it. And where you fit will be decided in the first few minutes if you aren't sure how to approach. There is the chance of teaching some really bad habits as well. As they grow, you'll develop an understanding of quirks and habits and more than likely your horse will be perfectly safe with you. But if you had to sell it, might be completely unsafe for anyone else. I'd suggest making contact with a trainer and getting to know them. You can probably do alot of good on the ground work, and call in the trainer to help train you when you get into things that require tack. 
When I look back at my first horse now, I see alot of mistakes. Times I blew up at the horse because I misunderstood why he wasn't doing what I asked, or misbehaved out of what I thought was spite. Get to know a horses mind before you try to tackle anything complex. 
Above all, spend no less than 20 minutes a day watching your horses be themselves in the pasture, and let them teach you how to interact.


----------



## dennisbrouse (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a great forum. I have been training horses for a while now. I've tried to stay away from traditional training methods though. I don't believe in hitting horses in order to train them. I've found that developing a strong bond between you and your horse works much better. 

Anyways, I have a new TV show coming up on PBS about training horses. It's called Saddle Up with Dennis Brouse. Hopefully you can check it out sometime. My website is Saddle Up with Dennis Brouse > Home.


----------



## miloute55 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a question... what does it take to be a trainer in the US?

I'm French and in Europe you have lots of exams and certifications to become an official instructor...

In the US I have the feeling that a rider can just decide to become a trainer without any official certification, is that correct?

Thanks

Amandine


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

miloute55 said:


> I have a question... what does it take to be a trainer in the US?
> 
> I'm French and in Europe you have lots of exams and certifications to become an official instructor...
> 
> In the US I have the feeling that a rider can just decide to become a trainer without any official certification, is that correct?


Yep. That would be correct.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Aren't there programs that you can take to be a certified trainer?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course there are horse training programs but that's a far cry from that being a requirement to train horses.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh yes I know that.

I think i was thinking of being a riding instructor. Where I used to ride they were all certified.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it would be easier to get a job having some sort of certification but anyone can buy a lunge rope and a round pen and call themselves a trainer in the US. 
I think if they were no good they wouldn't get much work though :wink:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I dunno, I have worked with horses from so-called professional trainers and I would really investigate the trainer and their methods before I would send a horse to one. You can 'break' a horse, and you can 'teach' or 'train' a horse. One you get a distant but obedient zombie, the other a willing partner. I have seen the zombies, have recently rehabbed one from distant zombie to grumpy gelding (but at least it is really him) so I know what I am talking about.

There are certified trainers and instructors, but there aren't any around here, most around here aren't certified. I think the USEF certifies, I am not sure.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Have you ever owned horses in the past? If not I would not reccomend you training your own horses. There is a lot more to it than you might imagine and you learn it more through experience than through books. I would get a trainer to train your horse and give you lessons on the horse.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

In the US, you dont have to be certified to train, which is a good and bad thing. You do have to file earnings with the IRS. Good thing about it is that if you do posess the skills and knowledge to do it, and build up a good reputation training, you can make some pretty good money at it. Bad thing is, its hard to filter new trainers from the not so good trainers, which has an impact on the consumer when choosing.

Typically, like having an unproven or new stud, when it comes to the trainers fees, they are pretty minimal, until that trainer becomes proven by their production then they can start demanding higher fees. But you also risk hiring a trainer who may charge appropriately to a well known professionals rates, andstill end up with nothing to show for it. Where regulations concerning trainers come in here, is not the regulation of the trainer, but the training contract itself. So, if training your own is not of interest, and you do seek out a trainer, pick one that can set up a detailed contract of goals and expectations in your demands with time lines. This will protect you if the trainer falls through.


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

Training horses can be extremely rewarding and fun, but you have to be absolutely sure you know what you're doing. I've completely broken a couple horses and fixed many problem horses, and finished green broke horses. I've done all the training on my horse, and am currently training 2 Gypsy Vanner geldings, 1 GV stud, 1 Belgian stud, and 1 Percheron stud at the barn where I work.
If you've never trained/broke a horse before, I would absolutely suggest having a trainer walk you through the entire process and be with you for the beginning rides just to make sure everyone is safe.
I personally learned from working with trainers. For as long as I've been around horses, I've always worked at a barn. Right now I'm working at a Saddlebred show barn and still continue to learn something new on a daily basis. I think trying to learn from reading would be very difficult because you need to be able to see what is going on, not just try to picture it in your head.

Good luck with your new horses!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes I do. I haven't read all the discussion. But here is my answer.

I am 15 and I have done this. I got videos from diferent trainers, talked to a few of them. I bought a 8 year old mustang mare, completly wild. She is just about finished now. I really enjoyed it. It built a friendship with my horse that I probable wouldn't have ever built. But is was hard. It took a lot of time, and dedication. But I would encourage you if you want to do this. If you know a trainer in your aread I would ask him/her for advice. It is easier to understand what to do if you talk to them in person.

Good luck!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

To answer your question the best way I can, I would have to say that if you can afford to have someone train your horse, then go for it. The one bad thing is that you miss SO MUCH on how your horse's personality, in my opinion. 

I am training my horse myself, and I think its all about trial and error. I have read some books to give me a start, but I think training can be very basic; we make everything so complicated, and we grow frustrated when our horse doesn't respond correctly. We fail to realize that the horse doesn't think on our level of intelligence, and so we HAVE to break everything down to the most basic method of communicating what we are trying to ask them to do. 

I love my horse VERY MUCH, and I have learned a lot about her and about myself. Training your horse takes consistency, patience, determination, reward, and trust.


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

The most important things to watch out for are frustration and confusion. They often come together. Horses can be damaged if the owner/trainer is confused or frustrated. It then causes the horse to be confused then a mess of problems arise. This is the biggest drawback for people that train their own horses without guidance. I think the safest thing to do would be to search for a trainer that you trust and like to work with. Then have the trainer with you so you can be guided. This should help you avoid the natural frustrations that every person gets when they work with horses. 

I would strongly suggest finding a trainer for the 6 month old foal. Just to help you through his young years. The most challenging time is when they are 2 and 3 years old. 

I have always trained my own horses. It just has worked out the best for me. But, throughout my training experiences I have made sure I have guidance to keep me from getting overwhelmed and frustrated. I ride in lessons with a trainer two to three times a week to keep me on track. Then I work with my horses on my own. If I feel like I need more information then I ask either the trainer that I work with weekly to help me out or I wait to work on it in my clinic with SRS rider Marius Schreiner from Vienna. It just depends on the training and if I am having a very hard time or not. 

I love a challenge too, which is why I am a dressage rider and a stallion owner. Don’t let people tell you you can’t do it! Just remember to get help if things feel like they are getting a bit out of hand. If you have never worked with horses before, I do suggest you find a trainer. It would make things safer for you and your horses. 

Let us know how things go!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Dressage101 said:


> The most important things to watch out for are frustration and confusion. They often come together. Horses can be damaged if the owner/trainer is confused or frustrated.


I agree and I'll add that a lot of the potential frustration can come for losing objectivity when training your own horse and having unrealistic expectations. I think it's easy to at least subconciously believe that a horse should come along faster when we do it ourselves (we 'love' each other, right?), but it does take a lot of time, not just work.

If you've never done it before, I would suggest having a good trainer take the horse through at least being green broke. You'll start with a rideable horse knowing the basics, and still have plenty of training work to do.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I've done all the training with my guy. Having said that tho, tho I plan on doing everything myself I will be having my trainer get on him tho and teach the basics of w/t/c in both directions. That decision was made mainly to save ME the risk of injury. In my eyes it's just not worth it. I rather have her deal with it and do it than me 
There are lots of resources out there to teach your horse from the ground but as for riding it's really experience dependant. You can really srew up a horse under saddle if you don't know what you're doing so I would urge anyone who even has the slightest doubt, to spent the money for a trainer. In the long run you will be way better off.


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

*my daughter*

We bought a horse last year that was supposed to have barrel racing experience. We bought her for our 13 yr old daughter. Her first year they didn't do that good. This year my daughter has spent many hours working her at home doing barrels and games. They have finished the year with a lot of high point awards and buckles. They high pointed at a barrel series in two out out the three classes she did. So I would have to say my daughter trains horses. She will be working with our newer horse Leo this spring. He does not know any of the events. She is a good rider. I hope she never has a bad fall and loses that drive.


----------



## TxRoper4Christ (Nov 27, 2008)

I am a self-taught horse trainer. I didn't get my methods from a book. I got them from countless hours of studying horses, analyzing a situation, and brainstorming ways to train a particular horse in a manner that works best for the animal. If you're looking at training, just remember that one of the most important keys to training a horse is your body language. Horses communicate through it, and makes a huge difference in their minds when you do as well.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I train my own horses as well as train at a training facility for clients under a much more experienced trainer.
> 
> I can honestly say the WORST horses that come in for training are the ones who were "trained" by their owners who didn't have enough experience.
> IMO, you can't read a book and go train a horse. A good training method comes from years of experience and knowing what to do next if something isn't working. This almost always requires a mentor in the beginning...someone who will push you enough to not hold your hand the whole time, but also knows when to step in and tell you what to do next if you just can't figure it out.
> ...


You have a very good point. I would never try and finish a horse in a discipline just because it does take alot of expierience. I know how to do the basics like ground driving and what to do when you first get on and stuff like that. I can prolly do a little bit of the giving to the bit and getting them to learn how to use their body correctly, but I would never go farther than what I really know.


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

I pretty much taught myself how to train horses, I read a lot about health care and all, but not about training. I've been riding since I was 6, and I'm 14 now and training two horses. I am helping a lady down the street take care of her 9 Morgans and one she has, Jewel, she has only had for 2 years and since Jewel has come to the lady's she has been afraid of people and headshy, so Pat (the lady) asked me to spend some time with her in specifics to help her think of people as friends, not predators. So, I started working with her about 2 months ago, for the first two weeks it was mostly me leading her around in her paddock and grooming, and then on week 3 I worked with her on not being so headshy, she absolutely hated her ears touched and would try to run away and would do anything it took to get away from the "evil ear snatchers". After a week of taking things very slowly and working my way rubbing her neck up to the base of her ears, then the ear itself, then inside the ear, and now she's fine with people touching her ears. For the first month I had to make sure I had an extra half hour to spare in my time just to catch her since she was in an open field. However by the end of the month she was coming to the gate to greet me. After the first month I spent 2 weeks going to the barn everyday and worked on groundwork with Jewel, she would do this funny thing when she was lunged if it wasn't in an arena, she would turn to me and face me, instead of going in a circle around me, so we worked on correcting that, then leading properly on a loose lead line, then we went back to grooming because she always had trouble picking up her feet, especially the back ones, then we moved onto building more and more trust in me. After she got to the point where she would follow me anywhere in the pasture she is in without a lead line just following me and me being able to stop and turn to rub her and even give her some grooming we moved on and I spent time standing on a mounting block next to her while she was tied, we did that for a few days, then moved onto me leaning on her, then one day I just tied her up and hopped on and she stood still a bit nervous and I sat also a bit nervous, but once I was able to overcome the sudden overwhelment of sitting on this horse I never thought i would she calmed down also and actually fell asleep with me sitting on her.  The next day I attached two lead lines to her halter and an additional one attaching her to the fence so she was tied and then i untied her from the fence she was tied to and used to voice commands i used when long lineing her and lunging her and we walked off a few feet from ...


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

the fence and we wandered around bareback for a while. Eventually i worked my way slowly with her to now she has had a saddle on her and bridle and she is fine with being tacked up and i sent her over a jump a couple times with me standing next to her on the lungeline to get her used to having things possibly that she has to go over since she was okay with groundpoles. Last saturday i trotted her bareback with her halter for a couple strides and she got a bit nervous because it was her first time having that done and so i called it a day and am proud of her and i'm going to continue working with her. Her owner is very proud of how shes coming along so well and all. I have been working with her very independantly, her owner usually is around nearby when I am riding but doesn't interfere she is just concerned if i fall off she wouldn't want me alone without a way of getting help. The next horse is Ginger, she has had a saddle on her once, Pat sent her to a trainer when she was younger and her training was interfered with when she injured her eye on a fence and had to be taken to get surgery, but she is okay now. Since she hasn't been worked with much since then and it has been a few years now she has decided she doesn't need to do any work, and when lunged she will turn and face the lunger and rear every 1/4 of a circle. So on sunday last weekend I worked with her being led on a leadline because she generally pulls ahead and that can get very anoying, so we worked on that for a while then worked on walking on the lunge and then a little bit of trotting and called it a day. I plan on working again with her tomorrow if the weather permits on more leading. We just got a lot more snow and under the snow is ice so there isn't much that can be done with the horses except general care, grooming, feeding etc. But I would deffinately stress groundwork, just the basic leading and grooming until you form a strong bond then you should move on slowly, kinda like taking baby steps.


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry that post was so long, i figured the steps would be easier to understand...


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

Right now I'm in charge of fully training:
-one Percheron stallion
-one Gypsy Vanner gelding
-three GV stallions
-one Beglian stallion
-5 QH mares
-one Andalusion gelding
-one NSH gelding (my horse)

I also school our Saddlebred show horses and lesson horses.

I work at a Saddlebred show barn, but within the last month or two we've had a lot of random horses come in for training.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I've finally read the whole thread...

I agree with what most people have said about *having a trainer to guide you,* READ everything you can get your hands on, and spend lots of time with your horse...

The one thing I've read a lot in this post is people saying that you need tons of experience to train a horse - BUT *you have to start somewhere*.  Every trainer with lots of experience trained their first horse at some point in time. And yes, it probably didn't go as well as planned but you learn from your mistakes and I doubt the horse will be useless or dangerous if you make a mistake now and again (which is unlikely if you are "supervised")... horses are forgiving creatures, if you make a mistake and correct yourself and try again you will most likely (eventually) see positive results. 
I just don't ever like to see people discouraged from trying something new...you have to start somewhere.

This said, obviously having some one guide you is a must for your first time ... so good luck and have fun!


----------



## blujumper1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes! I had a thoroughbred that i trianed from nothing. he was off the track and he was very difficult


----------



## manatee (Mar 4, 2009)

I train horse as a part time job...even though it seems like full time lol. But the best way to learn how to train horses is from the people around you. Accept criticsm. Theres always more then one way to do something so hear everyones opinion. I have never followed a book to train horses, I find that it only works on those calm horses that accept everything lol. Also just be creative. With groundwork sacking a horse out with everything possiable can get kinda fun. Me and my friend made a dummy to put on the horses, but you gotta be careful with that, hes got break away straps. NEVER tie something to your horse make sure it cane asily fall off if it needs to.


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

I train my own horses. Yes, I did teach myself how to train. Mostly by experience, books and magazines. I had some help from a local trainer, but his methods are a little too crazy for my liking. 

Training is no easy job when you don't know exactly what to do and don't have someone who knows the exact situation you are in to help you. If you get stuck or lost you have to figure out how to do it on your own. There was a point when I believed I could train a young horse all by myself. However, I didn't know the begining of it. I had no idea what lateral flexion was or how to get the correct lead. The thing is *You don't know how much you don't know until you know it.* If i would have gotten a young horse at that time I would have not been capable of training it.

My advice: yes you can teach yourself and don't be scared of my story. I don't know how much you already know, but I would still recommend searching for all the information you can get. Books are great. I learned a lot from TV (RFD-TV especially). I need to be able to see how it is done in real life and not just in 2D in a book or magazine. However, I enjoy magazines because they have more specific and advanced information.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I train my own horses. It comes naturally to me. I always have except for when I first started riding. the first year i had some guidance. I didn't read books, but i just taught myself and watched some professionals a little. i trained a horse from 1 1/2 years old to go on to do quite well in a seven state competition. It isn't something to be taken to lightly though. Any horse, even the sweetest thing, can hurt you. I'm only 15 and i don't really know how i got to train my own horses, but oh well. Have a trainer help you right now. That's what I'd say.


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I have trained every one of my horses and I love it. I am now beginning to make a career out of it. It is very hard work and you have to be willing to get hurt a few times because its going to happen sooner or later! I love training horses, but it takes patience and passion. It is such a great sense of accomplishment when the horse understands what you want to teach it.


----------

